# HELP ME GET RID OF Backdoor.Tidserv inf



## JaneDoe

i have norton and it keeps saying that i need to manualy get rid of  Backdoor.Tidserv inf but i dont have a recovery cd to do this nor can i afford to get a have windows reinstalled.help thanks in advance

Heres my HiJack LOG and my malwarebytes is in the attachments


Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:53:38 PM, on 3/14/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Safe mode with network support

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS.0\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS.0\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS.0\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS.0\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS.0\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS.0\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
C:\WINDOWS.0\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS.0\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec NCO BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files\Norton Security Suite\Engine\3.8.0.41\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files\Norton Security Suite\Engine\3.8.0.41\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_17\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Norton Security Suite\Engine\3.8.0.41\coIEPlg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Broadcom Wireless Manager UI] C:\WINDOWS.0\system32\WLTRAY.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl9] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD9\PDVD9Serv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDRegion] C:\Program Files\Cyberlink\Shared Files\brs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [V0400Mon.exe] C:\WINDOWS.0\V0400Mon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ddoctorv2] "C:\Program Files\Comcast\Desktop Doctor\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P ddoctorv2
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_17\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe /install /silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS.0\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpywareTerminatorUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Terminator\SpywareTerminatorUpdate.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [SpywareTerminatorScan] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Terminator\SpywareTerminator.exe" /SCAN
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_17\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_17\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS.0\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS.0\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.mcafee.com
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} (Java Runtime Environment 1.5.0) - http://javadl-esd.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5-windows-i586.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: symres - {AA1061FE-6C41-421F-9344-69640C9732AB} - C:\Program Files\Norton Security Suite\Engine\3.8.0.41\coIEPlg.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS.0\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Security Suite (N360) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Security Suite\Engine\3.8.0.41\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (ddoctorv2) (sprtsvc_ddoctorv2) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Comcast\Desktop Doctor\bin\sprtsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spyware Terminator Realtime Shield Service (sp_rssrv) - Crawler.com - C:\Program Files\Spyware Terminator\sp_rsser.exe
O23 - Service: Dell Wireless WLAN Tray Service (wltrysvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS.0\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE

--
End of file - 5913 bytes


----------



## FunnelWeb

this entry looks suspicious
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [V0400Mon.exe] C:\WINDOWS.0\V0400Mon.exe
could well be a trojan,

the rest of your log looks o.k



and download malwarebytes antimalware free version from here 
	
	




		Code:
	

http://www.malwarebytes.org/mbam.php


load it on pc and let it update sig files and also let it do a quick scan and when it completes. click show results, then remove any nasties it finds. restart your computer, and if you want to do a scan in safe mode, if so tap f8 key to get in safe mode and open up malwarebytes antimalware click full scan, and remove anything it finds. then restart computer. hope this helps


----------



## johnb35

You shouldn't be running those scans in safe mode as the malware may not be loading as well.  However, I did see that your malwarebytes definitions are outdated.  You need to open malwarebytes, click on the update tab, click on check for updates.  Keep doing that until it says you have the latest version and then rescan your pc.

For now, download and run combofix and lets see if it can kill it.  Please download it directly to your desktop as we may need it use it differently later.

*Download and Run ComboFix*
*If you already have Combofix, please delete this copy and download it again as it's being updated regularly.*

*Download this file* here :

http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/ComboFix.exe


Then double click *combofix.exe* & follow the prompts.
When finished, it shall produce *a log* for you. *Post that log* in your next reply
*Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window whilst it's running. That may cause it to stall*

Combofix should never take more that 20 minutes including the reboot if malware is detected.
If it does, open *Task Manager* then *Processes* tab (press ctrl, alt and del at the same time) and end any processes of *findstr, find, sed or swreg*, then combofix should continue.
If that happened we want to know, and also what process you had to end.

In your next reply please post:

The ComboFix log
A fresh HiJackThis log
An update on how your computer is running


----------



## JaneDoe

Ok so ive done both and that combo fix got my computer running much faster then it has been, heres the HiJackthis log and the combofix it exceeds the limit to use as a attachment also in this message

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 4:40:20 AM, on 3/16/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS.0\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS.0\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS.0\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS.0\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS.0\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS.0\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS.0\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS.0\System32\bcmwltry.exe
C:\WINDOWS.0\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS.0\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS.0\system32\WLTRAY.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_17\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS.0\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Security Suite\Engine\3.8.0.41\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Comcast\Desktop Doctor\bin\sprtsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS.0\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS.0\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS.0\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Security Suite\Engine\3.8.0.41\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_17\bin\jucheck.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS.0\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec NCO BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files\Norton Security Suite\Engine\3.8.0.41\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files\Norton Security Suite\Engine\3.8.0.41\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_17\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Norton Security Suite\Engine\3.8.0.41\coIEPlg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Broadcom Wireless Manager UI] C:\WINDOWS.0\system32\WLTRAY.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_17\bin\jusched.exe"
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_17\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_17\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS.0\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS.0\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.mcafee.com
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} (Java Runtime Environment 1.5.0) - http://javadl-esd.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5-windows-i586.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: symres - {AA1061FE-6C41-421F-9344-69640C9732AB} - C:\Program Files\Norton Security Suite\Engine\3.8.0.41\coIEPlg.dll
O21 - SSODL: SENSOnNow - {ee55d382-165e-4081-a7cc-908fd3d988af} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SENS\SENSOnNow.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS.0\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Security Suite (N360) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Security Suite\Engine\3.8.0.41\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (ddoctorv2) (sprtsvc_ddoctorv2) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Comcast\Desktop Doctor\bin\sprtsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spyware Terminator Realtime Shield Service (sp_rssrv) - Crawler.com - C:\Program Files\Spyware Terminator\sp_rsser.exe
O23 - Service: Dell Wireless WLAN Tray Service (wltrysvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS.0\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE

--
End of file - 5595 bytes


----------



## johnb35

You didn't attach the combofix log.  Please repost it as you still may have hidden infections that combofix didn't clean.

As far as your hijackthis log goes there is a couple things to do.  Please rerun hijackthis and place a check next to the following entries.

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_17\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_17\bin\jusched.exe"
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_17\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_17\bin\ssv.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.mcafee.com

Then click on fix checked at the bottom.  You are running outdated Java software on your system, please go into add/remove programs and uninstall all instances of Java.  They can be labeled as Java or J2SE runtime.  Then go here to download the latest version and install it.

http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp


----------

